# Any interest in a Kiwi Farms Fantasy Football league?



## Wazzupnerds (Jul 31, 2020)

title


----------



## Joe Swanson (Jul 31, 2020)

Only if its done with made up teams on some video game, as I don't care about real niggerball teams or players


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm game


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 31, 2020)

I tried a couple of years ago. There was almost enough interest.  That said I’m out this year of all my leagues.  Everything is too chaotic with opt outs and all.


----------



## BOONES (Jul 31, 2020)

FOOTBALL! YEAUH!


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 31, 2020)

hand egg or actual football?


----------



## 2005 (Aug 17, 2020)

Fantasy emen


----------



## Ghostface Killah (Sep 8, 2020)

I would rate you gay faggot if the option existed, but the closest thing that came was autistic.


----------



## Anchors-Away (Sep 8, 2020)

Chaos Theorist said:


> hand egg or actual football?



This


----------



## feral cat #6385 (Sep 9, 2020)

Fantasy Felon League maybe where we compare their crime stats.


----------

